# Looking for Lease in Coweta County aera



## HuntinMan (Nov 8, 2004)

Looking for a lease in Coweta and surrounding county area to join for next year. Perfer deer and turkey rights. Any size is ok with me as long as it is a safe non drinking club.


----------



## muzzyman (Nov 8, 2004)

I have 3000 acres in troup co.


----------



## Greenhead (Nov 9, 2004)

*3000 acres*

P.M. Sent


----------



## bigunga1 (Nov 9, 2004)

hey greenhead,

you wouldn't happen to know where there is a club with some "greedheads" on it wouldya?????????


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2004)

I sent you  PM!


----------



## Greenhead (Nov 14, 2004)

*lease*

Hey Bigunga1, I know of a club with a serious duck pond with pit blinds, 2000 acres tukey,deer and hogs, 10 members at 250.00 each. I've been on a waiting list for 8 years. Nobody will drop out.I wonder why.


----------



## bigunga1 (Nov 14, 2004)

gee i wonder why too.....


----------



## HuntinMan (Dec 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 17, 2004)

*Hey MuzzyMan*

PM about your Troup County lease......definetly would be interested........Thanks!

DoubleRR


----------

